# High res eyeball photo...



## Hovik (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a Canon t1i with 3 lenses - 10-22, 24-70L, 70-200L. Some lighting, tripod etc... I'd really like to take a high res picture of an eyeball, but micro photography is something I have zero experience with.

Any pointers what kind of lens I would need or could I get the shot with one of the ones I have?

Thanks!


----------



## TordFuglstad (Jun 19, 2011)

You should get yourself a Macro lens with a 1:1 magnification.. the Sigma 150 is really sharp, so is the Tamron 90mm.. both lenses are very crisp and sharp!


----------



## ultimadrift (Jun 19, 2011)

canon 105mm f2.8 L...to add to your line of L lenses


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 19, 2011)

Tubes


Kenko 25mm Uniplus Tube DG Autofocus Extensi UNITUBE25DGC B&H


----------



## Hovik (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> Tubes
> 
> 
> Kenko 25mm Uniplus Tube DG Autofocus Extensi UNITUBE25DGC B&H



Thanks! That seems like a better option than another $1k lens. :thumbup: I can't find any example photos... anyone has experience with those? Can I get the eyeball shot with the extension on my 70-200?


----------



## Hovik (Jul 10, 2011)

Got the tube and here's the first attempt:

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## kwik (Jul 10, 2011)

You know I was thinking of getting tubes for a while now but i'm quite hesitant (only due to my own ignorance).  Gotta do a little more research.  Nice picture none the less.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 11, 2011)

Who's eye is that?  Very rarely do I see someone with the aqua/orange eye colors above.  And its always very striking.

I like the image but I think it needs some fill from the right.


----------

